# DIY e-liquid Mixing Machine



## Derick (6/2/15)

Just watch it with the sound off, that music is terrible


----------



## Alex (6/2/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mescolare-mixing-station.t8729/


----------



## Derick (6/2/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mescolare-mixing-station.t8729/


doh! 

 I'm not on the forum enough it seems

Reactions: Like 1


----------

